# Today Bon-Bon...



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

...learned to swim!

We have finally had a few successive days of sun and nice weather so the water finally felt warm enoug. I took Bonnie with mom Breeze to the shallow end of a pond we use, threw bumpers for Breeze and just let Bonnie follow her until her desire to get those bumpers before her mom overcame her and she pushed past the running water and intot he swimming water. After that she was all go and did about a 30 yard swim at the max which isn't bad for a first time out. Not even a thought of cheating. I ended the session by throwing a big mark of the top of the dike for Breeze that had about a 15 yard land entry, and be darned if Bonnie didn't do that one!

Put the girls away and then got out Butch and Win. Butch got to do a couple of simple water doubles, and Win did a double and his first water blind of the season. It was a good session!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Bet that felt good for all of you to get back working again.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Bon Bon!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a fun day. Good Girl Bon Bon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

No pictures????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Bon-Bon, but also everyone else! Sounds like a great day.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> No pictures????


'Fraid not. I was training alone and working two dogs at a time around water--I would have needed a third arm for the camera!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What a fun day!


----------

